# boot+bindings sizes



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

i have some M cartel bindings. I was just wonderingif size 10.5s would be alright or if 10.5s r to big??? and help would b awsome. thanks!


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Yah, they are probably just a little bit too big.

But if you are buying these 10.5s because your old boots are too small for you, than you should. Don't force your feet into a 10 just to avoid getting new bindings.

Depending on the year and condition, you can probably still get a decent amount of money by selling those Cartels used. Then buy some new large bindings.

You may have to settle for Missions or Customs, but at least you will have a boot and binding that fit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a similar question. I am going to order the Rome 390 bindings. I just dont know what size to go with the S/M or L/XL. My boot size depending on the boot is 9 or 9.5. Also I was looking at getting 32 Lashed boot... what Rome boot would you guys recommend for the 390 binding. I like to ride rails and park. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

I have the 2007 Rome 390's in Large and they are too small for my size 12 Burton Boxers (has smaller footprint than normal size 12)

I would guess that you would need the L/XL because of this but I would test at a local store before ordering.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rome boots blow they need to spend a bit more time in the R and D. Just remember unless a company does 1 to 1 sizing a full size and a half size are the exact same.


----------

